# ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen, Teil 3



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2004)

Endlich nach etwas längere Pause und einer erfolgreichen Anspo geht unsere Befragung im Anglerboard weiter.
Da alle Fragenblöcke fertig sind, werden wir die Abstände zwischen den Befragungen, wie geplant, auf 2 Wochen beschränken.
Nachdem wir das letzte Mal zwei sehr komplexe Fragenblöcke an euch gerichtet haben, kommen nun 5 Fragen, die sehr schnell zu beantworten sind. Also, macht mit und erhöht Eure Gewinnchancen auf die Digitalkamera, die
bei uns auf ihren zukünftigen Besitzer wartet. Die Verlosung findet Mitte November 2004 statt.
Wir wünschen Euch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und viele Fänge, damit der Gewinner die Kamera auch einsetzen kann.
Hier gehts zum dritten Teil der Umfrage 
Diese besteht ja aus mehreren Teilen. Die werden in regelmässigen Abständen freigeschaltet. Und es gibt auch was zu gewinnen:
*Eine Canon – Powershot – Kamera*, damit Ihr eure Fänge aufnehmen und ins Board stellen könnt. Viel Spass beim ausfüllen und viel Glück beim gewinnen.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ANGLERBOARDUMFRAGE - Kamera zu gewinnen, Teil 3*

Moin,

na das ging ja fix auszufüllen - wobei ich bei den Fragen zu letztem Jahr echt nachdenken mußte... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------

